# Intrested in Snowboarding.



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Skyle said:


> 1.Ski is more basic for a beginner right? so i suppose i go to a resort I'd be more likely recommended to ski than snowboard, is that right?


No, two different sports. Tons of advanced riders have never been on skis. 



Skyle said:


> 2.Is this "Hobby" more of a once in awhile thing? that's at least what i understood, unless your a professional or live in a resort :laugh:


This is up to you. I go 3-5 times a week some years, just once or twice a month other years if work is inconvenient. 



Skyle said:


> 3.Is it fun? meanwhile the main thing that attracted me to it is the freedom (i think at least) the feel of the wind at your face and also everything white, (i love snow and plain and white stuff) and also more but a little bit more private


Why would we do it if it wasn't? Pretty much my only passion in life. 



Skyle said:


> 4.Is this "hobby" expensive? compared to motocross atleast, how much could a basic kit with everything needed can cost? (i speak way to early, i live in a movie)
> Meanwhile that's all, i'll have more questions, prepare :laugh:
> Thanks


It can be very expensive but you can always find ways to scrape by. By used stuff and spend the summer saving for passes/tickets. Many of us here blow tons of money on snowboarding now, but we all used to be that kid with ratty gear who walked around the parking lot trying to buy used tickets.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

1. meh. never tried skiing so I can't comment

2. if you go once a year it might not be worth it. most people I know probably average 5 or 10 days per season. you might need a few days to get the hang of it tho

3. wrong place to ask this question

4. you should look into that yourself, because what stuff costs changes from place to place (citation needed?). off the top of my head, you can pick up a board with boots and bindings for under $400. add to that a winter jacket if you don't have one, snow pants, helmet and mittens and you're good to go

5. snowboarding wise, moving from Canada to Israel is NOT a great move


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Perhaps Sand boarding is abit more accessible


----------



## Skyle (Mar 27, 2014)

MarshallV82 said:


> No, two different sports. Tons of advanced riders have never been on skis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





wrathfuldeity said:


> Perhaps Sand boarding is abit more accessible



Thanks first of all for the help.
The main problem of Snowboard is mostly accessibility, like other people as well i suppose. Meanwhile i have time to wait for Snowboard, Spring is here so until Winter... 
About the Sand boarding i hope already this week going for a try  though the sport isn't that devolved i hope I'll enjoy it.
Now i've got another question, i found about a ski simulator in Israel, the problem is i don't know if it's more of a fitness machine rather than an actual machine to learn and practice. Here's a link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhuXa8KRp80
As well i found about another kind of simulator which is basically like the one in Dubai expect it's open and shorter by alot. Here are some photos: https://www.google.co.il/search?q=%D7%A1%D7%A7%D7%99+%D7%91%D7%92%D7%9C%D7%91%D7%95%D7%A2&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=_Pk6U6bJF6Ka7Qalh4GoBg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1440&bih=797
the problem is that they currently only have ski but they are going to add snowboard. and for last i would like to know about Skateboarding, i once tried skateboard i enjoyed it apart from the part of feeling loose with legs since they aren't any bindings. I only found the part of learning to ride hard so about learning to Ollie i doubt...
Any suggestions? thanks


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Skyle said:


> 1.Ski is more basic for a beginner right? so i suppose i go to a resort I'd be more likely recommended to ski than snowboard, is that right?


Are you asking if the resort will try to push you into skiing instead of snowboarding? The learning curves are different, but generally after 3-4 days on a board with lessons you will be able to link some turns and start "snowboarding".



Skyle said:


> 2.Is this "Hobby" more of a once in awhile thing? that's at least what i understood, unless your a professional or live in a resort :laugh:


Here's the big question: Are there any mountains available near you? Looks like Mount Hermon is open Dec-March or so.

I get out 30+ days a year over a 6 month season, so an average of 5+ days a month. That's more than a hobby to me!



Skyle said:


> 3.Is it fun? meanwhile the main thing that attracted me to it is the freedom (i think at least) the feel of the wind at your face and also everything white, (i love snow and plain and white stuff) and also more but a little bit more private


Only you can figure that out for yourself. Some people try it and get discouraged quickly. I started 22 years ago, and will likely snowboard until they're transporting my body to a funeral home.



Skyle said:


> 4.Is this "hobby" expensive? compared to motocross atleast, how much could a basic kit with everything needed can cost? (i speak way to early, i live in a movie)


It's not cheap, though it can be. I can only speak in Canadian $, but you could convert (or do the google searching yourself). A full setup will be at least $1000. And when I say that, I mean a used board, used bindings, new boots, helmet, gloves, jacket, pants, goggles, etc. You may be able to get it cheaper, but it'll likely be more than that. Once you've bought that though, you can likely get away with only replacing 1-2 things a year (goggles, boots every couple years, etc.).

Lift tickets in Canada can be anywhere from $40/day to $115/day. No idea if/how you can get discounts from your local hills. Once you've got a few seasons under your belt, there are way of making that cheaper if you join a competition group, ski patrol, instructor group, etc.

Travel costs to get to the hill add up quickly, hotels, meals, etc. The cheapest you can snowboard is to live beside a hill and have a season pass. Passes and travel will almost always cost way more than gear each year.

I would say go for it, if you've got a hill close enough to travel too a couple times a month. You need regular practice to get good enough for it to be worthwhile making a trip to the LARGE mountians...


----------



## Skyle (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's help, finally i got into Skateboarding and i'm still learning to Ollie, i hope someday to snowboard. 
Thanks


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Well... Israel is not top notch for snowboarding, but neither are the UK, Netherlands or northern Germany... tons of ppl from there are invading the Alps for skiing/snowboarding holiday every winter. There's e.g. an easyjet connection between Tel Aviv and Basel, so you probably are faster here than those poor Dutch guys who drive 12hrs  

If you love "wind in the face", have a look into kitesurfing as you have spots at yours Kitesurfing Israel Lessons & Holidays


----------

